# VintageAirRally-Ushuaia2USA2018



## Crete2Cape (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi All! I work for the VintageAirRally. We are currently looking for teams for our next upcoming event!

Do you own a vintage aircraft? Would you like to fly over some of the worlds most renowned and beautfiul scenery? Let me introduce to you the Ushuaia2USA rally! Organised by the VintageAirRally, this amazing expedition will take place from the 1st of March in Ushuaia, Argentina. Travelling through 19 countries over a period of 6 weeks, a dream for Pilots everywhere. Now subsidized to below cost! Please get in touch with us through our website:
*http://www.vintageairrally.com/*


----------

